# overheating..:(



## 300zx08 (Dec 1, 2007)

i need help guys..i have a 1991 300zx non turbo..and just a couple of days it overheated on me..so i let it cool down..after a couple of hours i added water to it and turned it on..and it didnt overheat..then about 3 or 4 days later it wanted to over heat again so i just turned it off..i also noticed that one of the fans only work sometimes..i dont know if that has anything to do with it??i dont know whats wrong with it..can someone help me??


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

you need to bleed the cooling system and check for any leaks. You could have air in the cooling system which will cause it to overheat. It could be your thermostat sticking (not opening) to let water into the motor (cheap fix too). Or you could have head gasket issues and water is getting into the combustion chamber. If this is the case, sometimes the oil will get milky if the head gasket is leaking in certain places.


----------



## 300zx08 (Dec 1, 2007)

humm..well the times that it wants to overheat it doesnt show any leak..and..how would i bleed the system??could it also be the water pump not working??..so what if it is the gasket..is that costy??


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

I would take the car to a mechanic...the Z32 is not an easy car to work on. could be the water pump, but generally, ppl change the water pump when they do the timing chain/belt. Start with the cheapest thing which is bleeding the system.


----------



## 300zx08 (Dec 1, 2007)

oh..ok..how do i do that??


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

put the key in the ignition and drive to the mechanic shop. Tell him what you want. Pay him and drive home. 

If you want to DIY...buy a chilton/haynes manual...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Old $chool said:


> If you want to DIY...buy a chilton/haynes manual...


They do not make a Z32 manual.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Old $chool said:


> you need to bleed the cooling system and check for any leaks. You could have air in the cooling system which will cause it to overheat. It could be your thermostat sticking (not opening) to let water into the motor (cheap fix too). Or you could have head gasket issues and water is getting into the combustion chamber. If this is the case, sometimes the oil will get milky if the head gasket is leaking in certain places.


When is the last time the water thermostat was changed?


----------



## 300zx08 (Dec 1, 2007)

well it hasnt been changed since i bought it..i noticed that it has no leak but when it starts to get hot i have to add water(when i say get hot it didn't boil out i turned it of before it got to that point)


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

300zx08 said:


> well it hasnt been changed since i bought it..i noticed that it has no leak but when it starts to get hot i have to add water(when i say get hot it didn't boil out i turned it of before it got to that point)


no leaks and you have to add water....sounds like a head gasket if you cant find any leaks....how many times have you added water? dont add water when the motor is hot...you can crack the block.


----------



## 300zx08 (Dec 1, 2007)

umm..i only added water like twice..the first time when it spilled out and then like the second time was when it was close to spilling out but i had turned it off.head gasket problem sounds bad....


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

^^ when it spilled out? not sure what you mean? Did the overflow tank get too full and water start gushing out? 

what color is the coolant/water? Any oil in it (or is it a dark brown color)?


----------

